# Hello



## Cleopatra (Apr 9, 2005)

I have always found this forum a source of inspiration.  All of your FOTD looks are so gawjus its a little intimidating.

I though I would finally sign up instead of lurking in the hope I might gain some great tips from the members here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





To introduce myself I am a relatively new convert to MAC.  My makeup collection consists mainly of Stila and MAC items.

My favourite MAC products include:

Diana Eyes 2 palette
Lovechild gloss
Spice lip liner

So hi everyone


----------



## user2 (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Cleo...


----------



## Cleopatra (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Vuitton how are you?


----------



## charms23 (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Cleopatra and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Cleopatra (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks Charm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am looking forward to becoming more of a contributor.  

By the way love your avatar


----------



## user2 (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm fine thanks, how are you?
I'm looking forward for my Blacktrack FL to arrive! I feel like Christmas!


----------



## Cleopatra (Apr 9, 2005)

I haven't tried the Fluidlines yet but am keen too.  I have green eyes and a very pale complexion with lots of pink undertones so what would you recommend?


----------



## user2 (Apr 9, 2005)

Hmm what about the Macroviolet oder the classic Blacktrack? Or maybe the Brassy!
But I'm obsessed with my Rich Ground right now!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 9, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 9, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Cleopatra!


----------



## Cleopatra (Apr 9, 2005)

Thank you everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You have made me feel very welcome


----------

